# Free Dog Art Contest



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

My friend Sally Govan is offering a very fair and sweet contest. You enter by sending her a photo of your dog and you may win a free drawing of your dog. She's an excellent artist. I've bought two of her drawings. One of them is the Chow Chow picture on the left.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sweet.
thanks for the heads up!


----------

